# [SOLVED] Making BackUp On Windows 8



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, 

Been a while since I've posted here, but basically I just got a new computer and not quite sure the most efficient way to back up/ restore (if needed) later on. 

This is an HP Envy Touchsmart M6 Sleekbook if it helps and it has a 750GB hard disk. 41GB has been used up on C drive already and a 25GB D recovery partition provided by HP.

I noticed that HP's backup/ recovery isn't very well thought out and a back up doesn't work well. Right now I am using AOMEI BackUpper (A freeware you can find here: Free Hard Disk Partition Manager, Backup Software, NTFS to FAT32 Converter - AOMEI Technology)

So I would just like to clarify on the set up.

Is it practical to store all my documents and program files as is, like using the Windows 8 default on the C drive. Then I make a full image file of C which comprises of the system files, boot, program files, and personal documents? I understand that this will take longer and then the completed image file will be stored on an external hard disk of 1TB.

The other method I think is to have another partition to store user documents and program files. This way the C drive is as small as possible. When I create an image file, it will be based on the C drive system back up. If anything happens to it, can I just restore it with my documents and program files still intact on another partition? As for the documents and program files, this is pretty flexible I would think where there are several ways to back it up. 

My main concern right now is I want an efficient way to restore my system in case something goes wrong, but I don't want everything (documents, program files, ...) to be too separated. 

Note: I'm not too interested in using the Windows File History and their Backup option as, well, it's Windows we're talking about.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

I personally use this and it is very easy to use.

Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download

The nice part about Macrium is that you can copy your entire HDD onto a bigger hard drive and act like nothing changed.


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

i just have two concerns:

1. is this the most effective way and isn't it going to be slow?

2. how does the restore process work? if windows fails, i'll reset windows and then reinstall the utility and then restore all my hard disk content through the utility? 

and another question:

is there a utility that allows me to create an image (.iso) file of my entire hard disk. this way i can launch it in windows' restore menu rather than through a third part utility?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

In answer to your last question no since your entire hdd would include programs which would not port to iso you can find more info here Macrium KB on how it works


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

I use the built-in backup that windows 8 provides. There is still an image based backup utility present, although it's named "windows 7 file recovery" in the control panel. Image based backups to me are the way to go and since you can run it manually or automatically, it's not too invasive to use. You can restore your entire computer in a fairly short amount of time depending on the amount of data in your backup.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*



jhehe said:


> i just have two concerns:
> 
> 1. is this the most effective way and isn't it going to be slow?
> 
> ...


1. I find it very effective and easy to use. It will be a little show when the backup is in progress.

2. You can do a complete image of your HDD onto a new HDD and if you need to swap hard drives due to one is failing you can do so with ease. Just plug in the new drive.

3. The software I link will just do a complete image. SO basically its the same idea.

How to Clone Windows With Macrium Reflect Free - YouTube


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*



djaburg said:


> I use the built-in backup that windows 8 provides. There is still an image based backup utility present, although it's named "windows 7 file recovery" in the control panel. Image based backups to me are the way to go and since you can run it manually or automatically, it's not too invasive to use. You can restore your entire computer in a fairly short amount of time depending on the amount of data in your backup.


this looks good. i am looking at the 'create system image' option so just want to confirm that this is going to be a .iso file that has everything right? 

So I have a C drive, this option will save all my documents, programs, and system files right?

If yes, looks like I'm going to use Windows' system image feature and then my HP recovery utility as well as make a few restore points. Then I'm going to skip making two more partitions for data and programs. How does this sound?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

It actually creates the backup as a .vhd file (Virtual Hard Drive) that is an image of your existing hard drive. You can follow these instructions to restore individual files or browse your backup image.


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

ok, taking al ook at macrium. so i assume make two images: one for system back up, the other is more like a clone of entire hard drive?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

If you follow the video above it will only do a clone of the entire drive.


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

lemme rephrase, is cloning the entire drive enough or should i also be doing a system back up? 

sorry, thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

Cloning should be enough.


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Making BackUp On Windows 8*

thanks, looks like i'm all cleared up now. thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem! Any time!


----------

